# Diluting sonax bsd



## stugarlinge1970 (Apr 22, 2014)

Read a few things that sonax bsd can be diluted, which helps reduce streaking, water can obviously be used, but what other things have people used to dilute detailers?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

There is a couple of very long threads on here with what people have used.

CG V07, Adams QD, FK QD. You name it, it has probably been used.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Basically, most people dilute with another detailer, usually something a bit slicker.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

stugarlinge1970 said:


> Read a few things that sonax bsd can be diluted, which helps reduce streaking, water can obviously be used, but what other things have people used to dilute detailers?


Don't dilute it as such, but do mix it and use a 50/50 with AG Aqua wax - really easy to use as a drying aid and works very well.

I've also found just using BSD on its own and using a damp cloth made a world of difference, no grabbing


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Andyblue said:


> Don't dilute it as such, but do mix it and use a 50/50 with AG Aqua wax - really easy to use as a drying aid and works very well.
> 
> I've also found just using BSD on its own and using a damp cloth made a world of difference, no grabbing


The same as above re the AG Aqua Wax, the 50/50 mix works really well, and I always thought the added Aqua Wax gave a warmth to the overall finish.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

More info on the mixing of BSD here -
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339793
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378357


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

From experience (others found similar) BSD seems to have been reformulated, the clear bottle (where the blue liquid is visible) is far less grabby than before. 

Everyone will have their own view on whether to dilute it, I just put it in a bottle with a finer wider mist so that I can get more even coverage and reduce streaking with a damp mf, I personally haven't mixed with anything that adds to it.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

No need diluted. New clear bottle and blue dsd is better. Most crab what give' S you crab is there original bottle. Change bottle, where you can mist really small haze and this is good if you make you applicator and buffing cloth little bit wet, then no grabiness any more! Pure shine, works well with gyeon pure shampoo. And some prewashes. Tested lot of prewashes, some kill really fast bsd, but some not, put cleaning efectivness is same. Bsd dont like every prewash and shampoo. Find right products and this product is dream to use. German guy xaron mix bsd with sonax carnauba spritz and get really good combo. Ididnt test it by myself, but this is the plan.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

ive never had any grab issues. 

I also use on a wet car so the cloth is wet, which could help.

I also use so little per panel it really doesnt warrant watering down

I use Demon shine in between runs, ie. after every wash as a drying aid.

never without beading 24/7


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

NorthantsPete said:


> ive never had any grab issues.
> 
> I also use on a wet car so the cloth is wet, which could help.
> 
> ...


In terms of millilitres how much do you reckon are sufficient to properly apply to an E90 Bmw 3 Series?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

ReyIndividual said:


> In terms of millilitres how much do you reckon are sufficient to properly apply to an E90 Bmw 3 Series?


I would say about 20-25ml


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I’ve got the clear bottle BSD and mixed it with Adams QD for the 1st time 2 weeks ago. It’s a lovely mix. Beautiful beading this morning.


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> From experience (others found similar) BSD seems to have been reformulated, the clear bottle (where the blue liquid is visible) is far less grabby than before.
> 
> Everyone will have their own view on whether to dilute it, I just put it in a bottle with a finer wider mist so that I can get more even coverage and reduce streaking with a damp mf, I personally haven't mixed with anything that adds to it.


This has come up before and has been confirmed there has been no change to formula just bottle


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

ReyIndividual said:


> In terms of millilitres how much do you reckon are sufficient to properly apply to an E90 Bmw 3 Series?


about two squirts per panel, also the cloth builds up with some so sometimes not needed at all.

so 30-40ml

then you dont need to do it again for a few months, just keep it protected with a polymer spray after each wash.

something cheap, demon shine, carplan trade valet, ebay polymer etc. etc.


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

tosh said:


> I would say about 20-25ml


Thanks!


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

NorthantsPete said:


> about two squirts per panel, also the cloth builds up with some so sometimes not needed at all.
> 
> so 30-40ml
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

What technique is everyone using with BSD?

Wipe on, buff off? or Just wipe on and leave it?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

rogeyboy said:


> What technique is everyone using with BSD?
> 
> Wipe on, buff off? or Just wipe on and leave it?


Most definitely buff.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah def wipe off.
I have mixed it with various things but water works fine.
Anything spray wax and it tends to separate etc but works well with many Qd;s..................


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Richors said:


> Yeah def wipe off.
> 
> I have mixed it with various things but water works fine.
> 
> Anything spray wax and it tends to separate etc but works well with many Qd;s..................


Not had any issues at all with it separating with AG Aqua wax :thumb:


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Richors said:


> Yeah def wipe off.
> I have mixed it with various things but water works fine.
> Anything spray wax and it tends to separate etc but works well with many Qd;s..................


If diluting with water are you not compromising on durabilty? Have you ever compared durability of Bsd neat versus diluted?


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I dilute Sonax BSD 1:1 (see the below video for the process and review).

I find it lessens the tackiness that BSD can have, without any major reduction in durability.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Always knock it back with 50% distilled water and spray it on a wet panel, dry off to a shine.


----------

